# Adopted-Crowley, TX, Animal Shelter-BEAUTIFUL PRINCESS



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Crowley, TX | Princess

Beautiful Female Golden Ret. named Princess needs help!!

*I emld. the Dallas Ft. Worth Golden REt. Rescue.*

Princess

Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Crowley, TX 
Large • Young • Female 

Princess is very smart and obedient. Plays well with other dogs and cats. She will sit, lay, and almost roll over, but we are still working on that.
More about Princess
Pet ID: 05-18 • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Long 
Princess's Contact Info
City Of Crowley Animal shelter, Crowley, TX 

•817-297-2201 ext. 3300
•Email City Of Crowley Animal shelter
City Of Crowley Animal shelter
Crowley, TX
817-297-2201 ext. 3300 
[email protected]
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Crowley, TX: Petfinder


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT has a message in to the shelter to see if we can get her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

Thank YOU!! Will you let us know?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She was adopted from the shelter yesterday to family with a 10 year old boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissk

THANK you so much for updating us!! 

So glad that PRINCESS has a loving home!!


----------

